# Passion



## Confusticated (Aug 9, 2005)

What exactly is passion?

Is it always something to be admired?

In cases where it is admired, how much value do you place on it?

Do you have enough passion?

Or are you (like me  ) totally without it and sometimes baffled when people speak of it, such as saying you have none or that this or that person has a lot? for instance i would have said that passion was strong feeling, but it seems there is more to it than that. What do you think?

_*p.s.*_ For an extra tip, I found out that to sound passionate in writing one simply needs to use _excessive to the point of annoying_ exclamation marks. No more no less. Unless you want to put words in CAPS or some of "these" for added bonus. Cool huh? Though it probably rarely comes in handy since it is technically incorrect grammar, but you never know! <--- (note use was NOT excessive)


----------



## Celebthôl (Sep 27, 2005)

Its a silly naff thing that is gay!

Thats my take on it... 

(I have none either so that would be why )


----------



## e.Blackstar (Sep 27, 2005)

Of course you guys have passion! You like LotR enough to talk about it with random internet strangers, don't you?

Passion is merely a deep and abiding love of something...actually, that's a bad explanation, but that's the best I can do. Anyone else wanna take a whack?


----------



## Hammersmith (Sep 28, 2005)

It's when you feel strongly enough about something that your head and chest seem ready to explode. It's geronimo


----------



## Arvedui (Sep 28, 2005)

My take on this is that passion is when you have very strong feelings towards a subject or person.
Allthough it might be a good thing, I think that when one person gets overly passionate, then it is not a thing to admire.


----------



## Tar-Elendil13 (Sep 28, 2005)

Arvedui said:


> My take on this is that passion is when you have very strong feelings towards a subject or person.
> Allthough it might be a good thing, I think that when one person gets overly passionate, then it is not a thing to admire.


I agree. You get passion a lot in classical music, and that's exactly the way I'd describe it. And I agree that when one gets overly passionate, that is not a good thing. There is a very fine line between excessive passion and obsession, and I've walked both sides as well as the line.
TE13


----------



## Eriol (Nov 27, 2005)

Passion shares a root with "passive", i.e., it is something that draws us (as opposed to a movement that begins in ourselves). As I see it, it is quite proper when you are in the presence of something bigger than you. Sunsets, the heavens, the sea, all of these can inspire passion. 

Women, of course, can also inspire passion, but it is a tricky thing, because no woman is "bigger than ourselves", and our passion can mislead us into thinking that. I think this is more common for men than women, by the way; women are wiser in that department . The end of that road is disappointment, as we all know. 

Yet, it is all right (essential, even) to be passionate about our love for someone; for our love is something bigger than us. Luckily .


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 4, 2005)

Nóm said:


> _*p.s.*_ For an extra tip, I found out that to sound passionate in writing one simply needs to use _excessive to the point of annoying_ exclamation marks.


I believe it was Terry Pratchett that said the use of excessive exclamation marks was a sure sign of a diseased mind


----------

